# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وجود خوابـگــاه در این سه دانشگاه ازاد!

## UDK

سلام.
دوستان من میخواستم این دانشگاه های آزاد رو تعیین رشته کنم(خودشون نه رشته هاشون) ولی میخواستم بدونم کسی میدونه خوابـگــاه واسه پسرا دارن یا نه؟! اخه اگر خوابـگــاه ندارن انتخابشون نکنم.(من چیزی در این مورد به طور یقین پیدا نکردم)

دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات تهران
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات


دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران مرکزی
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران مرکزی


دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران شمالی
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران شمال

ممنون از شما دوستان

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام.
> دوستان من میخواستم این دانشگاه های آزاد رو تعیین رشته کنم(خودشون نه رشته هاشون) ولی میخواستم بدونم کسی میدونه خوابـگــاه واسه پسرا دارن یا نه؟! اخه اگر خوابـگــاه ندارن انتخابشون نکنم.(من چیزی در این مورد به طور یقین پیدا نکردم)
> 
> دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات تهران
> دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات
> 
> 
> دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران مرکزی
> دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد تهران مرکزی
> ...


سلام
فکر کنم تهران مرکز خوابگاه داشته باشه
تحقیق کنید

----------


## Bengisu

من تهران مركز بودم واسه دخترا نداشتن خوابكاه جه برسه به بسرا!!!!

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> من تهران مركز بودم واسه دخترا نداشتن خوابكاه جه برسه به بسرا!!!!


 تهران جنوب هم نداره ؟
پس چاره چیه ؟ خوابگاه های خصوصی داخل شهر ؟

----------


## Bengisu

> تهران جنوب هم نداره ؟
> پس چاره چیه ؟ خوابگاه های خصوصی داخل شهر ؟


خبر ندارم از تهران جنوب.. خوابكاه خصوصيش كه افتضاحه.. خونه فاميلتون بمونين بهتره البته اكه كسي رو دارين.. من خودم خونه مادربزركم بودم..

----------

